# Jaw pain 3 weeks after thyroid surgery



## sjde

Has anyone else had something like this? I had my thyroid removed (no cancer) 3 weeks ago and today in the shower had shooting pains in my jaw. There's a tender spot on the edge when I touch it. Could this be an infection?
Thanks.

Sue


----------



## Andros

sjde said:


> Has anyone else had something like this? I had my thyroid removed (no cancer) 3 weeks ago and today in the shower had shooting pains in my jaw. There's a tender spot on the edge when I touch it. Could this be an infection?
> Thanks.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue! I sure hope it's not an infection. Do you have a fever? Is there any swelling or bulging? Have you ruled out a tooth?

Why do these things happen over the holidays? I hope as of this writing, you are okay. If it persists, you will have to head out to the ER because no way will you get a doc until after the holidays are over.

Will worry until we hear from you about this.

On the positive side; so glad to hear that you did not have cancer.

Are you on thyroxine replacement yet?


----------



## sjde

I don't have fever or swelling. It's not that bad that I couldn't wait until Monday really, though I've thought of maybe giving the doctor a call today.
I was on synthroid before surgery--50 mcg--and they doubled my dose after surgery. But I feel about the same in terms of mood, energy...no complaints there.


----------



## Andros

sjde said:


> I don't have fever or swelling. It's not that bad that I couldn't wait until Monday really, though I've thought of maybe giving the doctor a call today.
> I was on synthroid before surgery--50 mcg--and they doubled my dose after surgery. But I feel about the same in terms of mood, energy...no complaints there.


Maybe a nerve got nicked or something. I will feel better and I know you will also when you talk to the doc about this.

Please do let us know. You sound good and I am glad for this.

Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## sjde

Thankfully it was okay over the holiday weekend. It was just that one day and then for a day I had twinges of pain under my jaw, not at the incision.
My daughter had hip surgery last year and said 6 months later she had stabbing pains at the site and the doctor said it was scar tissue breaking up.

Sue


----------



## Andros

sjde said:


> Thankfully it was okay over the holiday weekend. It was just that one day and then for a day I had twinges of pain under my jaw, not at the incision.
> My daughter had hip surgery last year and said 6 months later she had stabbing pains at the site and the doctor said it was scar tissue breaking up.
> 
> Sue


Sue; I am so glad you have followed up w/us so we know that all is well. Sometimes there is temporary nerve damage as well.

You are good to go and that is the best news!! How are you faring otherwise?


----------



## sjde

My energy level and mood are fine, but I thought so before surgery too.


----------



## Andros

sjde said:


> My energy level and mood are fine, but I thought so before surgery too.


What more could we ask for? Stay on track; this is marvelous news.


----------

